# Elemento Bird 43 reparación



## Corregidor (Abr 20, 2014)

Hola,

Hace tiempo compre en una reunión de radioaficionados en México un wattmetro bird 43 en muy buenas condiciones con varios elementos. Uno de dichos sensores de potencia 100 watts y 200 a 500 Mhz  se veía ya con bastante uso y al probarlo se confirmo que no servía, anexo una foto de la mesa donde lo ofrecían.

Para abrir y reparar los sensores bird, existen varios tutoriales en la web, en mi caso fue el diodo que tenía fugas. Fue substituido por un 1n5711, con un VF de .353 volts y voltaje máximo inverso de 70 volts. El diodo original un 1n21 tiene un VF de .3 y voltaje máximo inverso de 5 volts, asi que es compatible en frecuencia y muy sobrado en potencia. Les dejo unas fotos de la reparación. Saludos desde México.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 20, 2014)

Hola caro Corregidor , congratulaciones por tu exitoso mantenimiento , seguramente salvaste una buena plata $$, haora te recomendo calibrar lo potenciometro interno a tu elemento reparado con auxilio de la medida fornida por lo   otro elemento bueno mas un transmissor de VHF y una buena carga fictia y austarlo  para misma leitura de potenzia obtenida con ese elemento bueno.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Corregidor (Abr 20, 2014)

Hola Daniel.

El "slug" reparado ya fue calibrado y esta listo para ser usado. Anexo mas fotos. Saludos!

Más fotos de la reparación. Saludos!



El wattmetro de la derecha es el que recién compre, y el de la izquierda es el que use para comparar. Es mi "estándar". Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 20, 2014)

"Bird 4410" ,bueno equipo ese es un tipo que contiene interno un preamplificador alimentado por una bateria de 9 Voltios , lo qual permite medir desde miliWattios hasta 1KWattio en su fondo de escala  sin la nesesidad de canbio de lo elemento de medida.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.
P.D. afortunadamente tanbien tengo uno dese en mi taller.


----------



## TODOCOMUNICACIONES (Jun 1, 2014)

Buen dia, adjunto algo que les pueda interesar.  Saludos

JAY

Segunda Parte.

Saludos

JAY


----------



## miguelus (Jun 1, 2014)

Buenas noches.

Como complemento añado, que cuando no estamos utilizando el Bird, y para prevenir daños en el medidor de aguja móvil, es conveniente poner el tapón metálico, de esta forma el medidor tendrá cortocircuitada la entrada de tensión, y si por desgracia le damos un golpe, el medidor no sufrirá daños.

Si no tenemos el tapón metálico podemos poner cualquier tapón de forma que la flecha quede en posición Vertical


Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 1, 2014)

Quando curtocircuitamos lo microamperimetro hacemos  un freno magnectico que inpede la aguja de bruscas variaciones mecanicas asi salvando lo sensible medidor de possibles golpes molestos. 
En tienpo mui valioso lo aporte de Don TODOCOMUNICACIONES , !Muchas Gracias conpañero!.
!Fuerte abrazo a todos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jogyweb (Feb 9, 2021)

Hola, saludos a todos. Ando en busca de una pastilla bird o solución para poder medir un equipo am (520 a 1720khz). Alguien me puede dar un poco de ayuda de donde conseguir alguna a buen precio. Coticé en ebay pero están realmente caras.
Saludos y gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 9, 2021)

Hola caro Don jogyweb , desafortunadamente los priecios praticados con ese elementos son realmente salados !
Aun no me recordo tener mirado un elemento especifico para Ondas Médias (520KHz hasta 1720KHz) y si de 2MHz hasta 30MHz y otra para MF 200KHz hasta 500KHz ( uso especifico para medir potenzias de RadioFaro NDB).
Como Ondas Médias son frequenzias relativamente baja puedes medir la potenzia con auxilio de un Osciloscopio mas una carga fictia de 50 Ohmios.
O podrias construir un Wattimetro ustedes mismo , te recomendo altamente buscar por un diseño para Radioaficcionados en la banda de 160M ( 1,8MHz).
Mire ese aca : WATTIMETROS E MEDIDORES DE ROE , dibujo (diseño) numero 5 en adelante , ese aca mismo diseño : VATÍMETRO ROÍMETRO: , ese aca para ideas de major envergadura : http://www.telepostinc.com/LP-100A-Op_Manual.pdf
En tienpo , se ve muy hermoso tu montagen arriba , ? podrias hablar mas detalles sobre el ?
!Suerte!
!Saludos desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 9, 2021)

Pasate por la wiki del foro, hay proveedores de varios paises. No se de donde serás.
witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## jogyweb (Feb 10, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Pasate por la wiki del foro, hay proveedores de varios paises. No se de donde serás.
> witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


Gracias por el dato, conozco esas empresas y hay 2 que importan estos elementos pero cobran el doble de lo que encuentro en ebay.
Traté de hacer la compra por ebay pero creo que tengo problemas con mi tarjeta o quedé sin fondos jajaja


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 10, 2021)

Si haces una medición por algún otro medio y luego comparas con la medición del Bird  mas tapón del rango mas próximo que tengas en frecuencia y rango de potencia, seguramente te medirá de menos pero será fiable si tenes que ajustar a máxima potencia la salida, solo marcara Watts de menos.

Los tapones están garantizados que medirán justo dentro de los rangos marcados pero no quiere decir que no medirán fuera de ellos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 10, 2021)

jogyweb dijo:


> Gracias por el dato, conozco esas empresas y hay 2 que importan estos elementos pero cobran el doble de lo que encuentro en ebay.
> Traté de hacer la compra por ebay pero creo que tengo problemas con mi tarjeta o quedé sin fondos jajaja


? Y que tal salvar una buena plata $$ autoconstruindo su Wattimetro ?
Despues de hecho puedes calibrarlo con auxilio de un Osciloscopio y una carga fictia de 50 Ohmios.
Como las frequenzias en jogo son bajas los errores de medidas tanbien seran bajos.
!Los enlaçes que te forni en mi post anterior son de diseños recontraconprobados y andam muuuy bien , puedes creer en que te digo !
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jogyweb (Feb 10, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Si haces una medición por algún otro medio y luego comparas con la medición del Bird  mas tapón del rango mas próximo que tengas en frecuencia y rango de potencia, seguramente te medirá de menos pero será fiable si tenes que ajustar a máxima potencia la salida, solo marcara Watts de menos.
> 
> Los tapones están garantizados que medirán justo dentro de los rangos marcados pero no quiere decir que no medirán fuera de ellos.


Eso quiere decir qu epuedo comprar un elemento que sea de 2-30Mhz sin tener tanto error al medir frecuencias de 1Mhz por ejemplo. Creo que no es mala idea, pero me gustaria saber lo que realmente me esta dando con todas las de la ley.

Don Daniel, voy a intentar hacer un medidor de potencia de los simples que aparecen en el primer link, espero esta noche tener algo de tiempo y les muestro lo que pude lograr. Pero mi idea principal es poder tener uno con lecturas bien exactas, no sé como medir potencias reales usando el osciloscopio, ni tampoco sé si el que tengo sea capaz de medir con exactitud. 
Saludos y gracias por los consejos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 10, 2021)

Bueno , es muy sinples , Potenzia es igual a la tensión elevada al cuadrado dibidido por lo valor resistivo de la carga.
Como lo Osciloscopio mide tensión de pico , debes multiplicar por 0,707 ( raiz cuadrada de 2 ) lo valor obtenido para si obtener lo valor RMS .
Obtenido lo valor RMS debes multiplicar por el mismo y dibidir ese resultado por 50 ( valor de la carga fictia) y listo ya tienes lo valor en Watts RMS.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 10, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> por 0,707 ( raiz cuadrada de 2 )


Perdon que me meta, pero ese valor es la mitad de la raiz cuadrada de 2, osea que la raiz cuadrada es 1,4142, y 0,707 es la mitad de ese valor...


----------



## J2C (Feb 10, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Perdon que me meta, pero ese valor es la mitad de la raiz cuadrada de 2, osea que la raiz cuadrada es 1,4142, y 0,707 es la mitad de ese valor...


@DJ T3 es la forma de pasar el valor pico a valor RMS para poder medir potencia eficaz., no lo confundas al alumno


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 10, 2021)

No lo confundo, son matematicas exactas.
La raiz cuadrada de 2, es *1,414213562*.
La mitad de la raiz cuadrada de 2, es *0,707106781.*
Si está simplificada esa parte, todo bien, pero al menos sabe de donde viene.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 10, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> No lo confundo, son matematicas exactas.
> La raiz cuadrada de 2, es *1,414213562*.
> La mitad de la raiz cuadrada de 2, es *0,707106781.*
> Si está simplificada esa parte, todo bien, pero al menos sabe de donde viene.


!Meninas NO si chispen ! , Jajajajajajajajaja
Caro Don DJ T3 tienes toda razón cuando aclare que la raiz cuadrada de 2 es igual a 0,707 , esa afirmación realmente es equivocada !
Pero aomenos estoy cierto en afirmar que para conberter un sinal de pico a rms basta multiplicarlo por la constante  0,707.
Ejenplo : 110V rms , su valor de pico es : 110 x 1,414 = 155, 54 V pico y lo revés : 155,54 V pico x 0,707 = 109,966 V rms. 
!Saludos desde Brasil !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 11, 2021)

jogyweb dijo:


> Eso quiere decir qu epuedo comprar un elemento que sea de 2-30Mhz sin tener tanto error al medir frecuencias de 1Mhz por ejemplo. Creo que no es mala idea, pero me gustaria saber lo que realmente me esta dando con todas las de la ley.
> 
> Don Daniel, voy a intentar hacer un medidor de potencia de los simples que aparecen en el primer link, espero esta noche tener algo de tiempo y les muestro lo que pude lograr. Pero mi idea principal es poder tener uno con lecturas bien exactas, no sé como medir potencias reales usando el osciloscopio, ni tampoco sé si el que tengo sea capaz de medir con exactitud.
> Saludos y gracias por los consejos


De que ancho de banda es el osciloscopio o maraca y modelo?

Antiguamente cualquier osciloscopio de los mas modestos llegaba al menos al MHz así que y al menos que sea muy antiguo debería dar para medir.

Al principio trataba de medir y sacar hasta el ultimo mW de un equipo pero con el paso de los tiempos yo me he vuelto "no tan fundamentalista" con la medición exacta de potencia ya que Watts mas o menos no hacen a la comunicación en sí y mucho menos a esa frecuencia.

Si un equipo tiene 10W o 15W y se lo conectas a una misma antena, en el receptor del otro dudo que alguien lo perciba y estamos hablando de un 50% de mas.

El tema pasa por linealizar la curva del cabezal captor o si es una curva, encontrar la forma de compensarla o tabularla y mostrar los valores a lo largo de un rango de frecuencia para poder tener mediciones exactas.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 11, 2021



jogyweb dijo:


> Eso quiere decir qu epuedo comprar un elemento que sea de 2-30Mhz sin tener tanto error al medir frecuencias de 1Mhz por ejemplo. Creo que no es mala idea, pero me gustaria saber lo que realmente me esta dando con todas las de la ley.
> 
> Don Daniel, voy a intentar hacer un medidor de potencia de los simples que aparecen en el primer link, espero esta noche tener algo de tiempo y les muestro lo que pude lograr. Pero mi idea principal es poder tener uno con lecturas bien exactas, no sé como medir potencias reales usando el osciloscopio, ni tampoco sé si el que tengo sea capaz de medir con exactitud.
> Saludos y gracias por los consejos


Así mediamos/ajustábamos el equipo de 600W, de FM comercial de un amigo. El tapón es del rango de 25MHz a 60MHz y de 1000W.


----------



## duflos (Feb 11, 2021)

que pequeña carga jajajjajaa😁


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 11, 2021)

duflos dijo:


> que pequeña carga jajajjajaa😁


!Solamente 500Wattios continuos !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 11, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Solamente 500Wattios continuos !
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Según Bird es modelo es de 1000W continuos de DC a 2GHz


Acá esta la pagina del fabricante y subo el manual.

Eso si con potencias así, al ratito, se pone calentito el aceite! 

Los tapones para esas potencias y rangos son caros y a veces no se justifica como en este caso que se quería "enfasar" y sumar dos amplificadores de 300W y quería probar la diferencia de 300W a 600W(pese a mi recomendación de no hacerlo por el costo beneficio).

Termino como yo predecía con un solo amplificador de 300W ya que no se justificaba ni el gasto en energía eléctrica la diferencia y mucho menos el riesgo de rotura del conjunto de amplificadores cuando él tenia al otro como "muleto" ante cualquier falla del que esta en uso.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 11, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> "Los tapones para esas potencias y rangos son caros y a veces no se justifica como en este caso que se quería "enfasar" y sumar dos amplificadores de 300W y quería probar la diferencia de 300W a 600W(pese a mi recomendación de no hacerlo por el costo beneficio)."


!Esactamente Don ricbevi , doblar la potenzia es aumentar solamente  + 3dB y eso en termos de alcançe a la redonda NO es casi nada !.
Teoricamente para si doblar lo alcançe a la redonda debemos aumentar la potenzia transmitida en aomenos +6dB o sea 4 veses linearmente hablando , eso si debe ao facto que la perdida de sinal  en lo espacio libre es de -6dB ( 4 veses menos)  a cada ves de doblamos la distancia.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 12, 2021)

OFF-TOPIC

Así es Don Daniel Lopes pero hay gente que hasta que no lo ve no lo cree y le parece que sí una aguja de un medidor golpea el fondo de escala, lo acucharan mas fuerte. Supongo que lo asocian/comparan con un velocímetro de un vehículo! 

A lo largo de mi actividad comercial esto lo he tratado de explicar de mil y una forma, hasta con el indicador en unidades de S/dB de un receptor y la diferencia que hay en dB y entre los "S" pero muy pocas veces se van con una convicción de que eso es así.  

Saludos.


----------



## Jorge de Aguas (Oct 8, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don jogyweb , desafortunadamente los priecios praticados con ese elementos son realmente salados !
> Aun no me recordo tener mirado un elemento especifico para Ondas Médias (520KHz hasta 1720KHz) y si de 2MHz hasta 30MHz y otra para MF 200KHz hasta 500KHz ( uso especifico para medir potenzias de RadioFaro NDB).
> Como Ondas Médias son frequenzias relativamente baja puedes medir la potenzia con auxilio de un Osciloscopio mas una carga fictia de 50 Ohmios.
> O podrias construir un Wattimetro ustedes mismo , te recomendo altamente buscar por un diseño para Radioaficcionados en la banda de 160M ( 1,8MHz).
> ...


Hola Daniel Lopes estoy interesado en el proyecto del Vatimetro Roimetro que has publicado en este post, particularmente en la parte digital para en proyecto futuro agregar a un Bird 43 tengo un par de circuitos detectores  ya elaborados y probados en el mismo pero estaría muy bien agregar el digital en lugar del galvanometro original, por lo tanto lo agradeceria de sobremanera, ademas tengo algo de experiencia reparando elementos (tapones, slugs) como se les conozca en sus paises, y podría ayudar tanto en la reparación como en la modificacion de bandas/potencias de los mismos con gusto compartiría mi experiencia e imagenes aquí dejo algunas, Saludos desde México.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 9, 2021)

Hola caro Don JoeAguitas , creo que quieres armar un instrumento igual a ese aca : Bird model 4391 - Pesquisa Google !
Es una tarea de elevada envergadura , NO basta sinplesmente agregar un display digital a la salida del "tapón".
La potenzia canbia con lo cuadrado de la tensión , portanto habrias que tener un circuito analogico que hace la función matemactica de elevar al cuadrado la tensión de salida del tapón  y despues dibidir por la carga ( en ese caso 50 Ohmios) para si obtener la potencia propriamente dicha en Watts.
Se que hay por la Red Internet alguns proyectos DIY enpleyando PIC ( o microprocesadores ) + pantalla digital LCD 16X2  que ya hace ezactamente lo que quieres , habrias que buscar.
!Suerte y saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## moises calderon (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 9, 2021)

!Hermossisimas fotos , solamente pierden puntos para las "Teteras del Arenero" , Jajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Jorge de Aguas (Oct 9, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don JoeAguitas , creo que quieres armar un instrumento igual a ese aca : Bird model 4391 - Pesquisa Google !
> Es una tarea de elevada envergadura , NO basta sinplesmente agregar un display digital a la salida del "tapón".
> La potenzia canbia con lo cuadrado de la tensión , portanto habrias que tener un circuito analogico que hace la función matemactica de elevar al cuadrado la tensión de salida del tapón  y despues dibidir por la carga ( en ese caso 50 Ohmios) para si obtener la potencia propriamente dicha en Watts.
> Se que hay por la Red Internet alguns proyectos DIY enpleyando PIC ( o microprocesadores ) + pantalla digital LCD 16X2  que ya hace ezactamente lo que quieres , habrias que buscar.
> !Suerte y saludos desde Brasil!



Hola de nuevo Daniel*,* mira*,* tengo un Bird 4831*,* una version anterior a la que me indicarse*,* te anexo imagen, ya tengo el diagrama y resulta que ese circuito realiza las funciones matemáticas que comentas más unas cuantas extra, pero es a través de un CPU programable*,* es tecnología de hace 30 años, sería fácil si yo fuera mas hábil en la programacion de pics y trasladar gran parte de esas funciones al nuevo circuito, pedí ayuda a mi hijo que desarrolla pero está demasiado ocupado por un buen rato, así que mejor diseñ*é* y elabor*é* precisamente un circuito para que haga todo el trabajo de los cálculos y así poder obtener un resultado ya digerido en watts*,* incluso el acopló del mismo*,* ahora el siguiente paso es colocar esa informacion en un display digital, he probado algunos que no me han convencido del todo pero me gustan los de segmentos de LED o algo similar*,* por lo tanto me gustaría tener ese diagrama del proyecto para probar con el, si fuera posible claro, enseguida anexo esa imagen del Bird4381, gracias*,* en espera de tu respuesta.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 9, 2021)

JoeAguitas dijo:


> Hola de nuevo Daniel mira tengo un Bird 4831 una version anterior a la que me indicarse te anexo imagen, ya tengo el diagrama y resulta que ese circuito realiza las funciones matemáticas que comentas más unas cuantas extra, pero es a travez de un CPU programable es tecnología de hace 30 años, sería fácil si yo fuera mas hábil en la programacion de pics y trasladar gran parte de esas funciones al nuevo circuito, pedí ayuda a mi hijo que desarrolla pero está demasiado ocupado por un buen rato, así que mejor diseñe y elabore precisamente un circuito para que haga todo el trabajo de los cálculos y así poder obtener un resultado ya digerido en watts incluso el acopló del mismo ahora el siguiente paso es colocar esa informacion en un display digital, he probado algunos que no me han convencido del todo pero me gustan los de segmentos de LED o algo similar por lo tanto me gustaría tener ese diagrama del proyecto para probar con el, si fuera posible claro, enseguida anexo esa imagen del Bird4381, gracias en espera de tu respuesta.


!Descurpe Don JoeAguitas lo siento,  pero lo que me pides definitivamente NO es mi playa !
Se un poco de RF , pero tecnicas digitales , programación de software , firmware , informactica , etc.... soy un verdadero anarfabeto de padre y madre o sea soy de los tienpos de las valvulas termoionicas o tubos de vacio  Jajajajajajajaja!
Como ya dice , hay por la Rede Internet proyectos DIY de Wattimetros y ROEimetros de RF basados en PICs + display digital LCD 16X2 que haces ezactamente  lo que quieres , habrias de buscar.
!Suerte!


----------



## Jorge de Aguas (Oct 9, 2021)

Enterado Don Daniel, tuve la fortuna de reparar mi primer televisor a los 11 años y era de bulbos que tiempos aquellos, me evoca a mi adolescencia y para los demas compañeros del foro, me han llamado la atencion acerca de la charla los moderadores y quieren que se respete el tema de la reparación de los elementos de bird, pues ofrezco mi muy corta experiencia en el asunto, con gusto, he reparado unos cuantos y modificado otros mas, tambien me apasiona la RF primero como pasatiempo después profesionalmente, y hace poco mas 13 años en el diseño y elaboración de pcbs, y equipos para probar las mismas en produccion, para la industria aclaro, fascinante tambien.


moises calderon dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 272624


me encanta el olor a nuevo y más tratándose de bird, el único inconveniente es que las tapas superiores ya son de plastico, es lo único que me entristece, voy más por los vintage de tapa de metal, aún así son bellos.


----------



## Jorge de Aguas (Oct 25, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Si haces una medición por algún otro medio y luego comparas con la medición del Bird  mas tapón del rango mas próximo que tengas en frecuencia y rango de potencia, seguramente te medirá de menos pero será fiable si tenes que ajustar a máxima potencia la salida, solo marcara Watts de menos.
> 
> Los tapones están garantizados que medirán justo dentro de los rangos marcados pero no quiere decir que no medirán fuera de ellos.


eso es muy cierto ricbevi, hay mucha ingeniería implicada en el diseño y construccion de esos elementos de Bird, que mucha gente los vemos como algo muy costoso para una pieza tan simple, pero nada de eso, el conjunto de componentes dentro de cada elemento está diseñado para responder de la forma más plana posible al ancho de banda y la potencia para el que fue diseñado.


----------



## unmonje (Oct 25, 2021)

Me reí mucho con el tapón que decía --> "Patente pendiente"


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 25, 2021)

Jorge de Aguas dijo:


> eso es muy cierto ricbevi, hay mucha ingeniería implicada en el diseño y construccion de esos elementos de Bird, que mucha gente los vemos como algo muy costoso para una pieza tan simple, pero nada de eso, el conjunto de componentes dentro de cada elemento está diseñado para responder de la forma más plana posible al ancho de banda y la potencia para el que fue diseñado.


!Si fuese tan facil asi , cualquer un haceria !


unmonje dijo:


> Me reí mucho con el tapón que decía --> "Patente pendiente"


!Seguramente los Gringos son serios en ese tema!


----------



## Jorge de Aguas (Oct 25, 2021)

EL ESQUEMA DEL ELEMENTO

primero inserto una imagen del elemento Bird (conocido como: slug, tapon, babosa, etc. ) y despues, una pequeña parte de la teoria ricbevi, el loop (21) segun su altura tamaño y forma determina la sensibilidad que tendra para determinada banda, la resitencia (22) esta va en funcion de la sensibilidad para no sobrecargar el sistema de respuesta tambien para la sensibilidad, la placa (150) sirve tanto como para ajustar la inductancia del circuito como para evitar en frecuencias mas altas que la energia generada por la señal que se sensa no pase e intefiera al interior de la CC generada por el sistema completo, incluyendo el diodo que la rectifica (25), los discos sobre la placa que soporta el conjunto (23 y 26) son capacitores del tipo boton y son tambien para hacer las veces de escudo para restringir la energía de alta frecuencia a la unidad captadora, en fin un pequeño aporte despues le sigo, saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 25, 2021)

Si, parece simple pero todo lo que esta allí tiene un porque/función.

Los micro amperímetros también están seleccionados y hechos a medido y por eso también se puede cambiar el conjunto y el tapón funciona en cualquier modulo captor/micro amperímetro con una más que razonable precisión.

Muy bueno su aportes, saludos.


----------



## switchxxi (Oct 25, 2021)

Me tope recién con esto. Lo dejo por si a alguien le sirve como guía.


----------



## Jorge de Aguas (Oct 25, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Me tope recién con esto. Lo dejo por si a alguien le sirve como guía.



*E*xcelente*,* yo tengo una copia*,* de copia*,* de copia de ese articulo, y ese parece cerca de la digitalizaci*ó*n original*.* *M*uy buen articulo*,* gracias*,* otro mas para el baul del conocimiento. *L*o tengo ya traducido completo si gustas*,* muy bueno.


----------

